# s13 in snow?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok for all of you with s13's or any 240 would you say with a set of snow tires, a pair of emergency chains, and a box of weights i would be ok in snow? i would think that with a close 50/50 weight dis. this would be more than adequate


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok for all of you with s13's or any 240 would you say with a set of snow tires, a pair of emergency chains, and a box of weights i would be ok in snow? i would think that with a close 50/50 weight dis. this would be more than adequate


I don't live in a cold climate (southern cali is definitely not primary a cold climate) but if I wanted to go up to the local mountains, I would definitely put that box of weights in the trunk. That's how people did it when all cars were rear wheel drive way before my time. hope this helps.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Ummmm, scrap the weights for narrower tires...

My S14 is ok in the snow, even with 255s in the rear that are practically slicks. Definitely not great, but with maybe 175s I would be perfect. Just need to get used to it and drive carefully.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Last year i used my 240 in the winter i had a set of 195 snow tires. and about 75lbs in the trunk and it wasnt bad driving just watch out for the crazy wheel spin rear unless you have lsd. I had no problems last year when i was at penn state and we got alot of snow last year.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok thanks but sadly its not a problem because i cant afford the insurance and i have no where to store it  but the kid decided to keep it and have me help him work on it soooo i still get to do what i wanted to do in the first place only set back is........... i wont own it lol


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

Murph said:


> Ummmm, scrap the weights for narrower tires...
> 
> My S14 is ok in the snow, even with 255s in the rear that are practically slicks. Definitely not great, but with maybe 175s I would be perfect. Just need to get used to it and drive carefully.


Narrow tires = death trap. From Upstate New York, and used to own a Corolla. Stock steelies with snow tires, and I damn near died every day. Spun out in a praking lot going 10 miles and hour. Went to PepBoys, got a set of 15x6.5 and some all seasons, and was driving though snow drifts with out losing any traction. Wider is better, although 255's.... lol. Might be over doing it a bit.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Beleave it or not, but weights in the truck etc does not work. Ask any camaro/firebird etc guy out there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm sure that snow chains will help as well, considering thats what they are made for.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Snow chains would probably help, and the set back of having weights in the trunk is when the ass end starts to slide there's more momentum pushing it so it'll take a little bit more to correct it. My suggestion just drive slowly and carefully...


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Wider tires DO NOT work better in snow or ice. You want narrower tread to cut through the frozen mess and (hopefully) bite the hard surface below.

Just look at what WRC cars run in Sweden ... and they have 300hp!

There is no substitute for dedicated snow tires on all 4 corners.

Also:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76012&highlight=winter


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend the new Michelin X-Ice in the stock size 195/60. I love these things! I go up to the mountains and drive in the streets where I live in the foothills west of Denver without much trouble and better than many FWD with all season tires. Just my experience since the wheels, brakes and suspension pieces are going to wait until Spring anyway.

Troy


----------



## Boom (Oct 26, 2004)

you can go buy some bags of sand. and keep it in the car. then when you get stuck pour some under the tires.. may help or some gravel.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Some damn good snow tires no wider than 195 maybe a little narrower not pizza cutters but not drag slicks either. Also equip yourself with a brain most accidents happen cause the morron behind the wheel thinks he knows what he is doing ( mostly in 4x4's) and has no clue. If you plan on using chains get yourself some steel wheels and follow the directions don't want to loose a chain and trash your car.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

and a side note my 89 will probally spend all snow days parked I have fun keeping the rear end in the rear when it rains hate to see it in the snow


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Chains are a WAY overkill. You live in Maryland, not the Klondike. Studded snows are as far as you'll need in any condition Maryland will ever see. Besides, you can't use chains on pavement, and I guarantee there's a law against it. There's even a law against studs after a certain time of year, April 30th here in NY. And don't put snows on just the front, your rear tires won't have enough grip, and braking or even just lifting off the gas will make the tail end too loose in a curve/turn.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I drive my s13 in buffalo, NY. It's very hard to start from a stop in snow, but once you get moving, the braking and steering control is great IMO. I would say snow tires + LSD is all you need.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Kr0n1k said:


> Narrow tires = death trap.


 are you on drugs? narrow tires cut through the snow...


----------

